# Rail Travel



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Somebody was talking about trains recently - I found this today on Twitter 

France - Spain Rail Pass | Eurail – Travel to France and Spain by Train 

Spain Rail Pass | Eurail – Travel through Spain by train

Might be of interest


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Somebody was talking about trains recently - I found this today on Twitter
> 
> France - Spain Rail Pass | Eurail – Travel to France and Spain by Train
> 
> ...



You can find it on google too. And now you can find it on here LOL

Thanks Stevie


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Steve. Have earmarked them so I don't have to go looking for them....lol.

Here is another site that gives you all sorts of info re: travelling around the world in whichever way. Most of you probably know it anyway?!

The Man in Seat Sixty-One...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That's a GREAT site I love it. I've been all over the world with that! 

When the quacks told me that I'd not be able to fly again, I really felt that I had had my wings clipped (appalling pun - proud of it!) and have enjoyed many visits to far off lands with similar sites, You Tube etc I did Sydney to Perth the other day - what a rail journey! 

Whenever I hear that Ryanair has launched another 1 euro route to somewhere I'd love to go I get insanely jealous. Some friends are doing Rygge Oslo-Stansted in October for 2 euros IN TOTO each! That won't by you a Mars normally!


----------

